# Tow Path Commute



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Man it sucks to have to commute on the Tow Path every day. You must hate to get off the thing and go to work.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Capital Crescent Trail Commute*

Right next to the Tow Path runs the first couple of miles of the Capital Crescent Trail.

Busy, busy, busy.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Watching the hordes of cyclists jammed together and racing each other on the CCT isn't much different than watching drivers.

I saw folks weaving all over the trail, folks riding no hands, others on cell phones, all sorts of speeds, equipment and styles. Plus dummies shouting at each other.

Can't we all just get along.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We can remember when the trail was quiet. Not so any more.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Bad weather is coming (well some folks would call it bad).

That is when we like to ride.

MB1
Rider


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Absolutely Beautiful Pictures. You have a talent for great shots that I'll never have. I especially love the wide angle shots in the first post. After my first riding trip to the area I can say that I've never seen so many people on bikes in my life. And they were all over the place, riding the wrong side of the road or trail etc. But I can also say the drivers weren't any worse than any other place I've been. And actually better than many places.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Bad weather is coming (well some folks would call it bad).
> 
> That is when we like to ride.
> 
> ...


Riding in the snow is just silly. Which is why it is so much fun. I can't say I would commute all the way to work in one of our rare snowstorms, but a quick turn along the seawall or some sidestreets is always good for a few chuckles (now, if one could actually cross country ski to the office, that would be splendid)


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow:eek6: that 1st set of pics is worth $$$$$$$$ I 'm gonna have to practice


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

MB1 - I love the shots with the sky at the bottom. It's almost disorienting, but definitely cool.

I also love riding in the snow, and yeah, I'll commute in the snow too, as long as there aren't giant piles left by plows at the MUT intersections, or ice on the MUT (I learned that one the very hard and painful way).

Man that CCT is crowded. It looks almost as bad as being in a car... less the CO fumes.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

I just rode the streets and I still didn't want to go to work.
I get a mini vacation just looking at that 1st photo.

Do you ever get people apologizing for "getting in your photos" or do they just wonder, "what is that guy doing"?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I think it is more like, "There is the idiot with the camera again".*



YuriB said:


> I just rode the streets and I still didn't want to go to work.
> I get a mini vacation just looking at that 1st photo.
> 
> Do you ever get people apologizing for "getting in your photos" or do they just wonder, "what is that guy doing"?



"What is he doing here in this boring pestilent hell hole when he could be taking pix of the monuments like all the other photographers".

Of course folks do sometimes try to get out of the way of my camera but this is an East Coast big city so most folks just go about their business feeling "his photo is his problem".

I wonder if anyone has made it into more than one of my commuting photo blasts?


----------



## Plank (Apr 23, 2006)

That is it when I visit my friend in Virginia I will have to take my bike and ride this road. Wow that is beautiful.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

3, 5, and 7, are awesome. Did you manipulate the colors or were they that vivid naturally?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I use a MAC.*



bigrider said:


> 3, 5, and 7, are awesome. Did you manipulate the colors or were they that vivid naturally?


Actually what I did was be there at the right time and wait for the right light. Around 5 in the afternoon before the sun sinks below the hills but is still low in the sky gives a nice warm light this time of the year. Then I waited for gaps in the clouds to get that great light and the fantastic blue skys. I also slightly underexposed to make the colors and blacks stronger.

You can see in that first post a couple of pix of riders that I took while there wern't gaps in the clouds and the sun wasn't shining. Doesn't look near as nice.

Timing is everything.

Well, that plus a MAC!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Fantastic MB. I've been off the boards for a while and forgot how wonderful your shots are. I think the second set reminds me of overcrowded trail prison.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ridgetop said:


> ..... I think the second set reminds me of overcrowded trail prison.


Ain't it the truth. 

Conceptually I approve of all those folks riding but the reality isn't quite as pretty.

We are so ready for winter.....


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Incredible work MB1, your color and clarity are excellent.

S


----------

